# Your very own eccentric British aristocratic title



## AV1611 (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.masquerademaskarts.com/memes/peculiartitle.php

From *His Exalted Highness Duke Richard the Weird of Lower Slaughter*


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 5, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> http://www.masquerademaskarts.com/memes/peculiartitle.php
> 
> From *His Exalted Highness Duke Richard the Weird of Lower Slaughter*



And a hearty thank you from 
His Grace Lord James the Eldritch of Deepest Throcking


----------



## etexas (Jul 5, 2007)

Max 1st Lord and High Prince over Texas! Yea, dog! I like the the sound of that!


----------



## jawyman (Jul 5, 2007)

Milord Sir Lord Jeffrey the Intransigent of Bampton Underhoop


----------



## jawyman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I like this one way better.

Reverend Lord Jeffrey the Educated of Lower Wombleshire


----------



## JOwen (Jul 5, 2007)

Earl Jerrold the Talkative of Nether Wombleshire says thanks for this.


----------



## Poimen (Jul 5, 2007)

*Viscount Daniel the Antique of Biggleswade by Biscuit*

When is my knighting?


----------



## Davidius (Jul 5, 2007)

This is _quite_ peculiar:

*Earl David the Decent of Tempting St Mary*


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 5, 2007)

His Excellency Scott the Functional of Old Tonbridge Wafers thanks you.


----------



## Theoretical (Jul 5, 2007)

As does His Highness Irwin the Rustic of Ofsted in the Bucket.

I think I like it with my middle name more


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 5, 2007)

His Grace Lord Ryan the Sardonic of Under Yockenthwaite.

Sardonic? This thing actually works too.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 5, 2007)

Reverend Lord R. Martin the Profuse of Chalmondley Chumleyton


----------



## JM (Jul 5, 2007)

The Right Reverend Jason the Intransigent of Bartonhurst in the River


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 17, 2007)

Entirely MIss Reverend Lady Diane the Carnivorous of Giggleswick Under Table.  Hmm. I think I like it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2007)

The Count sends his thanks:

Count-Palatine Andrew the Calm of Old Yarkhillshire


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't like this one at all!

Baroness Beth the Coherent of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Herald (Jul 17, 2007)

*Venerable Lord William the Sardonic of Bismorton Shropcake*


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 17, 2007)

*Emperor Bawb the Mellifluous of Lower Slaughter*


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 17, 2007)

Very Lord Patrick Ross the Woebegone of Walk upon Water


----------



## Herald (Jul 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> *Emperor Bawb the Mellifluous of Lower Slaughter*



Long live the collective Bawb!


----------



## bradofshaw (Jul 17, 2007)

Venerable Lord Bradley the Weary of Wimblish upon Frognaze

Que?


----------



## brymaes (Jul 17, 2007)

* Grand Duke Bryan the Undamaged of Withering by the Wold*


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 17, 2007)

Duke Todd the Appropriate of Puddleston St Droop

I always hoped I'd be appropriate


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 17, 2007)

Imperial Majesty Donald the Splendid of Throcking by Hampton

Thanks for posting the link. It's alot of fun.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 17, 2007)

Grand Duke Vaughan the Prohibited of Oxbridge by Camford


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jul 17, 2007)

Grand Duke Travis the Incomplete of Great Leering


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 19, 2007)

His Most Serene Highness Lord Kevin the Liminal of Brompton Underfoot


----------



## Megaloo (Jul 19, 2007)

*Imperial Majesty Meghan the Calm of Barton in the Beans*

I think I like the beans part! I don't know the last time there was calm associated with beans....esp. not in this house!


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 19, 2007)

How so very MONTY PYTHON ! I love it!

His Most Serene Highness Lord James Snyder the Sage of Old Tonbridge Wafers.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 19, 2007)

His Most Noble Lord James the Elephantine of Great Leering

I'm not sure, but I think I should be offended.


----------



## javajedi (Jul 19, 2007)

Greetings from,
*His Most Serene Highness Lord David the Fifteenth of Yetts O'Muckhart*


----------



## turmeric (Jul 19, 2007)

My Peculiar Aristocratic Title is:  Countess-Palatine Margaret the Portable of Larkhill under Porton


----------

